# Caught in the act .............



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

OF stealing food LOL


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

the funniest part, is she looks quite like the tiel on the label!
:rofl:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is a good job he didn't fall in, or he would have to eat himself out!  And then I think he would look a little rounder!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol i didn't notice she does look just like the one on the lable LOL 

i thought she learned her lesson when i caught her 'sister' in the act a while back 
since she hasn't attempted to do it for a while but she proved me wrong LOL 

here's when i caught her 'sister'


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! I love those photos!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL! so cute and hilarious!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You All


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> here's when i caught her 'sister'


Told you they would eat there way out, and her 'sister' really got the hang of it!!! Great picture!! :lol:


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

:rofl: You would think they'd learn their lesson! Those pics are great and the tiels are very nice!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats so funny what a little piggy, I can't leave food out anymore I had a bag of food sitting there and Ollie started chewing right through the bag


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  I was thinking the label came alive


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Laura said:


> Ollie started chewing right through the bag


I bet his throat was dry after that!  Lol! :lol:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:lol: I love the photos!! Very funny!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you all 

they're just a couple of my lil stinkers


----------

